# FlywithCoop Welcome To The Forum



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

I Retired last spring and recently brought out my childhood AF train set for something to do. I've been expanding my original set and just found this site today. Looks like a good site, so, I joined. I am hoping it turns out to be a good site for trading info, finding parts, etc. Maybe you guys can help me find other sites for purchases other than eBay. I've surfed all over the web for AF stuff.

FlywithCoop


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

There are a number of S-scale folks here (although I'm not one of them), and I'm sure they can help you.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Fly With Coop, welcome to the forum! I think you'll find plenty of help on this site, especially from the S scale people. My favorite supplier is Portline (http://www.portlines.com/), but before you start shopping for parts, you might try asking here on line. Guys who run American Flyer are pack-rats by nature and may have exactly what you're looking for, along with good advice on who to install it. If I may offer a suggestion, be courteous and offer to buy it; there's a fairly good chance they may just give it to you and expect you to do the same for someone else, someday.

Best wishes,


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> There are a number of S-scale folks here (although I'm not one of them), and I'm sure they can help you.




John, if you were to appy yourself dilgently, I think you could make the grade!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe, but I have my hands full trying to get an O-gauge layout going. Shouldn't have retired the O27 one before having a better idea on the replacement.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

FlywithCoop -- Welcome to the forum. You will find a lot of useful tips and advice from this site. I too joined recently and have learned a great deal from the experiences of others here. As Reckers says, you might find spare parts from us "Flyer" guys -- yes, I am one of those. So if you find you need something, let us know first and chances are we can get it to you or send you in the right direction. As far as routine servicing of your Flyers, let us know if you have any trouble, we're all glad to help. BTW, what Flyer set do you have, maybe post some photos for us to drool over? Good luck !!


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Thx for the info.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Thx for the good welcome.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Thx for the welcome. My original set was a christmas present from long long ago in 1960. I think my Dad bought it special order or one car at a time. I have not been able to find a set like my original. It has a 21099 steam engine with choo choo and smoke. It has the New Haven tender. All the cars sell for high dollar on ebay and seem to be in short supply. I recently saw the engine and tender in worse shape sell on ebay for over $500. Guess my Dad had a good eye. I have expanded to six train sets on a 6 x 16 foot layout. I am interested in obtaining accessories now. I go to yard sales and auctions looking for train items. If its not AF I sell it on ebay and use the money to buy AF items.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

*Thx for the Welcome*

To all who welomed me to the site I thank you and look forward to talking with all. Thanks again, FlywithCoop


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

S guys ...

I don't want to step on your parade, but the purpose of this Sticky thread is to have a consolidated listing of important S resources / links. While the dialog above is certainly warm and fuzzy, I'm wondering if this chit-chat should be in some other S thread ... leaving this Sticky thread as a condensed resource listing.

Not trying to jump on anyone here ... just tossing out my thinking. Let me know what you think, and I'll edit the thread if you think it's a good idea.

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

tj -- you're quite right. the only reason i responded here was that this is where coop posted his message. i have no problem if you move this thread. thanks for the reminder.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good idea TJ, I moved it to it's own thread.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice to have you join us, Coop!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Howdy....


----------

